# Need Weight Gaining Tips



## i2hot2touch (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Everyone, Im Currently In High School (freshman) And An A Very Committed Football Player...

And 1 Major Thing That My Coach(es) Have Pointed Out To Me If That I Need To Gain More Weight...

Im Currently 5'7'' And 130 Lbs...

And As Far As Weight I Want To Get Around The 140-150 Lbs Mark..

And Im Wondering What's The Best/healthiest Way Of Doing This..


Rather It Be A Certain Type Of Food, Particular Food To Eat During My Meats...or Anything Of That Nature...



I Want To Try To Gain This Weight By Auguest-ish...




Thanks Ahead Of Time For All Tips, They're Greatly Appreciated


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 10, 2008)

All you need to do is read up on dieting and eat like the devil. Read the stickies on the topic, especially this one: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/21113-guide-cutting-bulking-maintenance.html


----------



## i2hot2touch (Jan 12, 2008)

alright thanks XFatMan.

anymore tips?


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 12, 2008)

i2hot2touch said:


> alright thanks XFatMan.
> 
> anymore tips?


Sure. Do some serious weight training. Read the stickies on that topic. If you eat enough to grow and lift enough to stimulate growth, you can get to your goal easily.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 12, 2008)

Read and learn to grasp a certain understanding of how ur body handles food, training etc.

The secrets of this game are simple: 

EAT! lots of the right foods, at the right times.

TRAIN! hard and smart!

REST! Its underrated!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 12, 2008)

I have been eating at the International House of Pancakes everyday. I am up 10lbs in under a month.


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 12, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I have been eating at the International House of Pancakes everyday. I am up 10lbs in under a month.


A few pints of beer could easily double your gains.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 12, 2008)

Throw on some Krispie kreams and ure really in business....

How many of those pounds do you think ud actually keep?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 12, 2008)

XFatMan said:


> A few pints of beer could easily double your gains.



I'm a marijuana man.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 12, 2008)

^^^^ LMAO, that alone would ahve me back to the fatso status in less than a month!! Oh the munchies!!!!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 12, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> ^^^^ LMAO, that alone would ahve me back to the fatso status in less than a month!! Oh the munchies!!!!



Oh I'm getting there. I have a gut for the first time in a while, but my strength is coming up really fast. My bulk ends at the end of this month and I will try to shed it all.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2008)

How To Build Muscle And Gain Weight Quickly


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 12, 2008)

Prince said:


> How To Build Muscle And Gain Weight Quickly


Oh, my! Bookmarked.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 12, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Oh I'm getting there. I have a gut for the first time in a while, but my strength is coming up really fast. My bulk ends at the end of this month and I will try to shed it all.


 

U made me crave a good night of "my eyes look like Ive gone 10 rounds in the ring with Holleyfield" night... I called my "buddy" and I have a feeling I may get a grasp of Danny's posts shortly! 

Its been a while.... I wont need no weight gaining tips after tonight!


----------



## Smoo_lord (Jan 12, 2008)

If you just want to gain any old weight, take creatine and shitloads of sodium. Then literally eat everything until just before you puke. Down 20 beers. repeat.

If you wanna gain LBM, then read the stickies.


----------



## i2hot2touch (Jan 13, 2008)

as far as lifting, i take a very strenuous weight lifting class at school...which involves alot of compound exercises and things of that nature.

but i mean, like how many meals a day should i eat? what should i eat with my normal meals..etc.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 13, 2008)

You want to gain weight or muscle?


----------



## i2hot2touch (Jan 14, 2008)

weight.


----------



## sewardfitness (Mar 15, 2014)

lots of protein


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 15, 2014)

sewardfitness said:


> lots of protein



Why are you bumping threads from 6-9 years ago?!


Warrior


----------

